# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum >  Love, Success And Wealth...

## M7MD

A woman came out of her house and saw three old men with long white beards sitting in her front yard. She did not recognize them. She said 'I don't think I know you, but you must be hungry. Please come in and have something to eat.' 



' Is the man of the house in home ?' they asked . 


' No ', she replied . ' He's out .' 


'Then we cannot come in', they replied . 


In the evening when her husband came home, she told him what had happened 


he said: ' Go tell them I am in home and invite them in .' 



The woman went out and invited the men in . 



' We do not go into a House together !' they replied . 


'Why is that ?' she asked . 


One of the old men explained : 'His name is Wealth ,' he said as pointing to one of his friends, and said, pointing to another one , 'He is Success, and I am Love .' Then he added, 'Now go in and discuss with your husband which one of us you want in your home .' 



The woman went in and told her husband what was said. Her husband was overjoyed . ' How nice !' he said . ' Since that is the case, let us invite Wealth . Let him come and fill our home with wealth !' 


His wife disagreed . ' My dear, why don't we invite Success ?' 


Their daughterinlaw was listening from the other corner of the house. She jumped in with her own suggestion : ' Would it not be better to invite Love ? Our home will then be filled with love .' 



'Let us heed/follow our daughterinlaw' s advice,' said the husband to his wife ! 


'Go out and invite Love to be our guest.' 


The woman went out and asked the three old men , 'Which one of you is Love ? Please come in and be our guest .' 



Love got up and started walking toward the house. The other two also got up and followed him. Surprised, the lady asked Wealth and Success : 'I only invited Love ; Why are you coming in?' 



The old men replied together : 'If you had invited Wealth or Success , the other two of us would've stayed out, but since you invited Love , wherever He goes, we go with him. Wherever there is Love, there is also 
__________________

----------


## ajluni top

[align=left]love is a treasure we should keep

thank u brother
nice story[/align]

----------


## M7MD

> [align=left]love is a treasure we should keep
> 
> thank u brother
> nice story[/align]


[align=left]Welcome my dear i am waiting ur Replay[/align]

----------


## Angle whisper

it is a nice story, but sry i don't agree totaly with u, if we have been forced to choose one of them then ya i would chose love, but it is not necessary that if we have love then we are gona have both health and success
thnx 3a-mawdo3any , way this is my opinion


 :SnipeR (62): 
 :SnipeR (62): 
 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## M7MD

> it is a nice story, but sry i don't agree totaly with u, if we have been forced to choose one of them then ya i would chose love, but it is not necessary that if we have love then we are gona have both health and success
> thnx 3a-mawdo3any , way this is my opinion


i respect ur opinion 

thnx for passing

u have a amazing taste in the word

----------


## Angle whisper

> i respect ur opinion 
> 
> thnx for passing
> 
> u have a amazing taste in the word


thnx alot, sometimes we represent our selfs in some speach, and sometimes in  writing, these writings could b in arabic or in english, but the main purpose is to represent our selfs in the right way

----------


## M7MD

> thnx alot, sometimes we represent our selfs in some speach, and sometimes in  writing, these writings could b in arabic or in english, but the main purpose is to represent our selfs in the right way


mmmmmmm

sometime  we feel that in the words
but we can't see the soul in the all words
You can see ur soul in the word wich you love

----------


## M7moood

man... really anice story  :Smile:  i enjoyed it thnx  :Smile:

----------

